# FS: Lots of items tanks, stands, wood, light, and a lot of misc



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

22 Gallon Long Tanks with painted black backs x2 3 months old - SOLD
22 Gallon Long Derimmed + Stand 3 Months old - SOLD 
77g tank + stand + canopy $200 or with Flower horn for $400








14 Gallon Custom - SOLD

Manzanita Woods x9 (Big Pieces)- $25 each








Drift wood - $15 each 2 large piece sold









Elite 802 Dual air pump - SOLD
Elite 799 air pump - SOLD
8 Air Stones - SOLD

New Hagen combination filter cartidge for undergravel filters - $5

Fluval 4 Plus Internal tank filter 4 months old - $30
Maxijet 900 6 months old - $20
Maxijet 400 2 months old x2 - $15

Eheim Jager 300W Heater NEW - SOLD
Eheim Jager 300W Heater 3 months old - SOLD
Eheim Jager 75W Heater NEW SOLD
Eheim Jager 75W 3 months old SOLD
Elite 150W Heater 3 months old SOLD
3 Misc used small heaters - SOLD

Hydor Koralia 1050 3 months old x1 - $35 each
Hydor Koralia 1400 3 months old x2 - $45 each

Nano Co2 Diffuser - $5
Glass Drop Checker and fluid - SOLD
Check Valve - SOLD








Co2 Diffuser - SOLD

2 SunBlaster HOT5 48" fixture with 6400k (open but never used) - SOLD 
2 SunBlaster HOT5 replacement bulbs 6400k in 48" - $10
3 SunBlaster HOT5 36" fixture with 6400k - $25 








2 Coralife 30" Fixture with 2 Actinic Blue bulbs / Fixture with 1 6700 Bulb - $30 each $50 for both








PM me or text me at 604 441 6667 any time.
Location is in Vancouver near 22nd and Rupert.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey, you told me you sell the big driffwood one for 25 bucks, and discount 5 for me. Now, check your post again, you increase the price 10 bucks and lie to discount for me, eh? That is suck Randy


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Um his driftwood price still says 25.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

how much for the light on the derimmed tank?


----------



## mkhazel (Oct 23, 2011)

77 gallon I will buy it thank you!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

light on derimmed is not for sale atm, 77 is pending already



ndnhuy said:


> Hey, you told me you sell the big driffwood one for 25 bucks, and discount 5 for me. Now, check your post again, you increase the price 10 bucks and lie to discount for me, eh? That is suck Randy


Hi Tommy, I told you the bigger drift wood is 20 bucks each the smaller ones are 15 the Manzanita are 25 each. I told you I'll give you 5 bucks discount on each one that is why you only paid me $30. If I sold you it for 25 each and gave you 5 discount that means you should of gave me $40 correct?


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

blurry said:


> light on derimmed is not for sale atm, 77 is pending already
> 
> Hi Tommy, I told you the bigger drift wood is 20 bucks each the smaller ones are 15 the Manzanita are 25 each. I told you I'll give you 5 bucks discount on each one that is why you only paid me $30. If I sold you it for 25 each and gave you 5 discount that means you should of gave me $40 correct?


Oh sorry, i make a mistake on the big one and the small one. Again, sorry Randy. If 77g tank is still available, i will buy it.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump 77 gallon available, first one to pick it up today can get it.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump selling all of this


----------



## mkhazel (Oct 23, 2011)

what do you mean the one powerhead is missing the outside magnet? Can I just take the magnet from the smaller one? I need a new powerhead, so I'd like this one please.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Updated, added new things.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

For saleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Great items still for sale.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump fireworks


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bumps bumps bumps


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bumps bumps


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

items still for sale


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

need to clear out tank for space


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

early morning bump


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump updated.


----------

